# iPad Seat Bolt Mount



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eas3964 said:


> This is a dumb question, but I have a Gen2 Cruze and am looking for a way to mount an iPad seat bolt mount. I can find them for cheap on Amazon, and it seems like every car has a seat bolt in the front except my Gen2. Is there another bolt that I can use? I'm trying to mount it to the passenger side seat, and can't find a bolt to attach it to, and the ones that are there look like they're flush with the seat mounting assembly.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome Aboard!

If the Gen IIs are similar to the Gen Is in how the seats are mounted, the front is clipped in and the rear is bolted.

On the left in this picture is the clip:










If this is for you to datalog with no passenger, you may be able to use this one and bolt it to the back bolt and pass the goosneck through the center section:









RAM POD I Universal No-Drill Vehicle Mount - RAM-B-316-1-202U - Notebook Mounting Equipment - CDW.com


Buy a RAM POD I Universal No-Drill Vehicle Mount at CDW.com




www.cdw.com




!


----------

